# can someone help make a build.prop flash?



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

i'm too chicken and noobish to alter my own, but i think its possible to make some kind of flashable zip that i can use to change mine?

i was wanting to try this pantec element one b/c it seems like its got the same system specs (even the same resolution screen) as a touchpad. hopefully will give better android market compatibility.

http://forum.xda-dev...61&postcount=57


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

c000 said:


> i'm too chicken and noobish to alter my own, but i think its possible to make some kind of flashable zip that i can use to change mine?
> 
> i was wanting to try this pantec element one b/c it seems like its got the same system specs (even the same resolution screen) as a touchpad. hopefully will give better android market compatibility.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...61&postcount=57


First off that build.prop is not for a TouchPad, so if you did manage to put it on yours, it would cause more problems that help. What is your market compatibility issue now?

You might want to have a look at this video. It explains how to edit one's build.prop. You might be able to use certain aspects of that Pantec file, but not all of it.


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

i am well aware of that youtube video. but it did not work for me. i followed the instructions word for word in that video and it did not work. all i get in the market as my decive is what i've always had 'unknown cm tenderloin' or whatever.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24701-mod-localprop-cm9aosp-roms-persistent-lcd-density-change-without-editing-buildprop/

use a local.prop


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

that link does not really help me at all.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

a local.prop is basically a build.prop that doesnt make any perm changes. you put it in a different folder, make all the changes you want, and if you ever wanna go back to your stock build.prop, just delete the local.prop. perfect for someone who wants to tinker with a build.prop and wants something easily revertable


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

c000 said:


> that link does not really help me at all.


You are not being very clear in your replies. You have been offered some good ideas, but I get the impression that you are not willing to help yourself.

You are not answering questions that are asked and your descriptions of what you have done are not very clear. These forums are for people who are looking for ideas and suggestions on how to help themselves, not asking for folks to spoon feed them.

I can tell you this, learning to edit one's build.prop or creating and using a local.prop to test out changes is a whole lot easier than trying to create a zip file to make the same changes. Mooja even gave you a link on how to use a local.prop.


----------

